# Massarce of Muslims by Burma/Myanmar state -- Rohingyas community massacre



## Leader

thousands of Rohingyas Muslims have been killed by Burma/Myanmar state forces...


and the world is silent like as if its not happening... UN, Muslim world, Ban ki moon, sab kay moun mein lun wara howa hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...mar-president-says-rohingyas-not-welcome.html


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Leader said:


> and the world is silent like as if its not happening... UN, Muslim world, Ban ki moon, sab kay moun mein lun wara howa hai..


Imagine the media coverage if (God forbid) Muslims did this...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qasibr

Zabaniya said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...mar-president-says-rohingyas-not-welcome.html



@Zabaniya - Really tragic link. What a sizable minority of Muslims live there, under such persecution. Bangladesh enjoys considerable military superiority over Myanmar. Has there been any indication that BD's political leaders plan on pressuring Myanmar on this? 

Moving some forces to the border would teach Myanmar a lesson. But the US is behind them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Qasibr said:


> @Zabaniya - Really tragic link. What a sizable minority of Muslims live there, under such persecution. Bangladesh enjoys considerable military superiority over Myanmar. Has there been any indication that BD's political leaders plan on pressuring Myanmar on this?
> 
> Moving some forces to the border would teach Myanmar a lesson. But the US is behind them.



even if not, atleast stop pushing the poor out of their country, see them as muslims and not as alleged burmanese... even if they cannot see them as muslims, just see them as humans !!

zara si tou insaniyat honi chahiye yar....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farooq

Erdogan said:


> Imagine the media coverage if (God forbid) Muslims did this...



The deafening silence of the west and Islamophobes on this forum who blame Muslims for even a fly on their shoulder speaks volumes of their hypocrisy

Whats even more disgraceful is that the west paints these murdering buddhists as men of peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Farooq said:


> Yes the west and the Islamophobes on this forum who blame Muslims for even a fly on their shoulder are all quiet speaks volumes of their hypocrisy
> 
> Whats even more amazing is that the west paints the buddhists as peaceful people



so much so for their peacefulness !! bloody racist terrorists buddists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qasibr

Leader said:


> even if not, atleast stop pushing the poor out of their country, see them as muslims and not as alleged burmanese... even if they cannot see them as muslims, just see them as humans !!
> 
> zara si tou insaniyat honi chahiye yar....



Judda hoh Din Siyasat say,
Toh reh jahtee hai Genghaizee
- Allama Iqbal

(When Religion is seperated from politics, what's left is the brutality of the likes of Genghaiz Khan)

All religions teach that one is accountable for one's deeds, and would be held responsible for what they do. The secularist system of the west killed so many in the past 100 years, on a scale humanity had never ever seen before. Even now, the West and it's puppet states are like pathetic predators, they only prey on the weak. 

We should land a few Ghauri IRBM missiles on this pathetic US-puppet regime. Tell 'em if they don't stop this slaughter, the next Ghauri comes with a complimentary Nuke, free of cost.


----------



## Anish1

Lets hope India isnt blamed for this also


----------



## Android

China has more influence in burma than any other country whats their stand on this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Leader said:


> thousands of Rohingyas Muslims have been killed by Burma/Myanmar state forces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the world is silent like as if its not happening... UN, Muslim world, Ban ki moon, sab kay moun mein lun wara howa hai..


 

This man is a Tibetan who set himself on fire protesting against Hu Jintao Delhi visit for BRICS conference. You can also see Tibetan flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Farooq

Leader said:


> so much so for their peacefulness !! bloody racist terrorists buddists



lets see if the baniyas who blame Pakistan even when their *ss itches have anything to say about their terrorists buddhists brethren


----------



## INDIAISM

^^First lets see what you like to say about masscare of Muslim in China....and if you still ask me i will say
No Comments as its their internal matter......


Voldemort said:


> China has more influence in burma than any other country whats their stand on this issue


What can they say when they have done or are doing same in Tibet,East Turkistan......forget about all this In 2011 China even ban fasting in Ramzan


----------



## Lord99

Leader said:


> thousands of Rohingyas Muslims have been killed by Burma/Myanmar state forces...
> 
> and the world is silent like as if its not happening... UN, Muslim world, Ban ki moon, sab kay moun mein lun wara howa hai..



The first picture is a tibetan setting himself on fire.

Here is the link.. nytimes. com /2012 /03/ 27/ world/ asia/ tibetan-exile-sets-self-afire-in-protest-act. html?_r=1

Your propaganda goes down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

Leader said:


>



Though this is wrong, isn't similar stuff done by Muslim countries to remove non-Muslims?


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Erdogan said:


> Imagine the media coverage if (God forbid) Muslims did this...




Islam was a religion of peace & wasnt much hated by other non-muslims till bunch of bigots started craps things in 1970's & 1980's.

Its few people sitting now in Saudi, Iran, Pakistan, Afghanistan who have brought this days to muslims all over the world.Extremists from these nations have shown the world how muslims can be in-human
.
These Rohingyas are killed due to possiblities of future threats to local Buddhists there. I am really sorry for Rohignyas muslims things would have been much better for them if bunch of a****les didnt used islam & created its wrong view infront of other non-muslims.



Leader said:


> so much so for their peacefulness !! bloody racist terrorists buddists



Buddhism is no doubt most peaceful religion of the world.

But dont name this f*cking A**holes as buddhist or any religionists, they are animals who should be shooted for killing humans 

We Indians & Pakistanis dont like Islam or Hinduism to be blammed when such roits or mass killing happens in our borders due to some uncontrolled public roits.

Likewise dont blame religion for this unhuman massacre, its just mob-justice thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Farooq said:


> The deafening silence of the west and Islamophobes on this forum who blame Muslims for even a fly on their shoulder speaks volumes of their hypocrisy
> 
> Whats even more disgraceful is that the west paints these murdering buddhists as men of peace!



Yes, Muslims are being slaughtered and maimed throughout the globe in HUGE numbers, but we are supposedly the biggest aggressors in the world. Apparently, we aren't aggressive enough....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

A mob ( be it any religion ) dont have a brain.

Anyways all this started with the rape and beheading of a budhist minor girl.


----------



## Paan Singh

this pic is of tibetan protester in india,dont post propaganda


----------



## Android

Paan Singh said:


> this pic is of tibetan protester in india,dont post propaganda


 
whats your problem? isn't it good to see pakistanis caring so much about the plight of tibetan people


----------



## Leader

picture removed that is said to be of Tibetian setting himself on fire.

there is not an iota of humanity in the indians... pretty shameful comments, just shows where they are coming from.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Leader said:


> picture removed that is said to be of Tibetian setting himself on fire.
> 
> there is not an iota of humanity in the indians... pretty shameful comments, just shows where they are coming from.


 
we have enough humanity to give rohingya people refuge in our country what has pakistan done for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neuro

Leader said:


> picture removed that is said to be of Tibetian setting himself on fire.
> 
> *there is not an iota of humanity in the indians..*. pretty shameful comments, just shows where they are coming from.



I am asking the same question to you regarding tamil genocide? Pakistan not voted against SL in UNHRC ,so you people having no moral grounds speak anything related to humanity.

First feel shame about your country and its acts. If UN bring UNHRC bill against Burma , I hope Pakistan would support Burma stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Neuro said:


> I am asking the same question to you regarding tamil genocide? Pakistan not voted against SL in UNHRC ,so you people having no moral grounds speak anything related to humanity.
> 
> First feel shame about your country and its acts. If UN bring UNHRC bill against Burma , I hope Pakistan would support Burma stance.



lets not bring states here- I spoke about indian mentality, not of your government or state.

indians comments shows alot about their mentality and that is enough for me to conclude what background you people have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

Leader said:


> lets not bring states here- I spoke about indian mentality, not of your government or state.
> 
> indians comments shows alot about their mentality and that is enough for me to conclude what background you people have.



cool....analyze the situation India(means Indian voice) voting against SL in UNHRC it obvious we never supports human rights violations . On the other hand you supported SL its means Pakistan( Pak people voice) encouraging their violations then hw come you blaming Indian stance/mentality? so we are bad but Pakistan mentality is awesome, really??. Get life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farooq

Leader said:


> lets not bring states here- I spoke about indian mentality, not of your government or state.
> 
> indians comments shows alot about their mentality and that is enough for me to conclude what background you people have.



As usual the indians are derailing the topic by bringing up Pakistan, SL, etc ... these people are beyond pathetic



Paan Singh said:


> this pic is of tibetan protester in india,dont post propaganda




you people are just talking about the first picture leader accidentally posted.... What about the rest of the pictures? are they of Tibetans to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Farooq said:


> As usual the indians are derailing the topic by bringing up Pakistan, SL, etc ... these people are beyond pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you people are just talking about the first picture leader accidentally posted.... What about the rest of the pictures? are they of Tibetans to?



asking them not to troll or have some good gestures, is asking too much--- a pig is a pig !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Farooq said:


> As usual the indians are derailing the topic by bringing up Pakistan, SL, etc ... these people are beyond pathetic


its not about Pak or SL its about humanity you claim indians dont have a bit of humanity while you have so if thats true why didn't pak voted against SL in UNHRC and condemned tamil genocide on the otherhand we did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Voldemort said:


> its not about Pak or SL its about humanity you claim indians dont have a bit of humanity while you have so if thats true why didn't pak voted against SL in UNHRC and condemned tamil genocide on the otherhand we did



If u people had, you would hv been condemning such acts, simple !!

that was final- no more attention shall be given to attention seeking trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Leader said:


> If u people had, you would hv been condemning such acts, simple !!


 
we gave rohingya people refuge in our country despite facing so many problems ourself now what more should we do


----------



## Farooq

Leader said:


> If u people had, you would hv been condemning such acts, simple !!
> 
> that was final- no more attention shall be given to attention seeking trolls


 
What makes you think hinduvta supporters of Modi will apologize for Muslims being slaughtered by their brethren in another country? If anything, behind closed doors they are praising their slaughter. 

By reading into their comments can't you smell the stench of their deep-seeded hatred of Muslim by not condemning the acts of their terrorists buddhist brethren ??



Voldemort said:


> its not about Pak or SL its about humanity you claim indians dont have a bit of humanity while you have so if thats true why didn't pak voted against SL in UNHRC and condemned tamil genocide on the otherhand we did


 
yeah its *NOT* about Pak & SL and yet you people due to some disorder keep bringing it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ALOK31

self delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Farooq said:


> yeah its *NOT* about Pak & SL and yet you people due to some disorder keep bringing it up!


it was you guys who first brought india into this now after being shown your real face you guys start crying its an off topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Leader said:


> If u people had, you would hv been condemning such acts, simple !!
> 
> that was final- no more attention shall be given to attention seeking trolls



our govt will...but what is your obsession with India???did your govt protest???or any other govt???why always you guys drag India into this???we protested tamil massacre in SL..thats more than enough to show our stand on this.let world come clear on this issue..nobody knows that is it a riot going on or govt systematically killing Rohingyas.few pics don't tell the whole story.use your brain.Mayanmar will never do this kind of act when they are opening their doors to the west,because they know,whole world will blast them.


----------



## Bang Galore

ALOK31 said:


> rip
> 
> i think that's karma of islam what they doing in past against buddhism in india.
> 
> In 1193, the Nalanda University was sacked by[12] the fanatic Bakhtiyar Khilji, a Turk;[13] this event is seen by scholars as a late milestone in the decline of Buddhism in India. The Persian historian Minhaj-i-Siraj, in his chronicle the Tabaqat-I-Nasiri, reported that thousands of monks were burned alive and thousands beheaded as Khilji tried his best to uproot Buddhism and plant Islam by the sword[14] the burning of the library continued for several months and "smoke from the burning manuscripts hung for days like a dark pall over the low hills."[15]
> 
> Nalanda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




What on earth is the connection between what happened nearly a 1000 years ago & this tragic, tragic episode? We live in the 21st century & this simply is extremely unfortunate & tragic. There is simply no defence here. What the Burmese are doing to the Rohingyas is simply unjustifiable. Making excuses for them simply drags you down to their level.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## notsuperstitious

Voldemort said:


> its not about Pak or SL its about humanity you claim indians dont have a bit of humanity while you have so if thats true why didn't pak voted against SL in UNHRC and condemned tamil genocide on the otherhand we did



You seem confused about the definition of Humanity. I caught the drift when he said Indians don't have it. SL Tamils are Hindu and Christian, not Human.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Backbencher

I woudnt find all these innocent pakistani warriors in a thread to condemn the actions taken against tibetans by China but they all want our response in this thread .
We gave these burmese shelter and land to live in , what did u do for them ?? Nothing right ......apart from the usual ranting in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

This is how it pans out -

Pakistanis come in full flow posting all fake pictures from Tibetans to Thais to Sichuan earthquake as Rohingyas with sensationalist headlines like "Genocide of Muslims". When people say these pics are fake and there is no genocide as there are only 60-80 confirmed deaths till now and it all started with the rape and death of a Rakhine girl by Rohingyas then they automatically become humanity-less,Islamophobic,typical Indians.

So predictable...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samv

Neuro said:


> I am asking the same question to you regarding tamil genocide? Pakistan not voted against SL in UNHRC ,so you people having no moral grounds speak anything related to humanity.
> 
> First feel shame about your country and its acts. If UN bring UNHRC bill against Burma , I hope Pakistan would support Burma stance.


 
There was no "Tamil genocide" in Sri Lanka. Instead of pointing fingers at others, India would do well to look at its own human rights record from Gujarat to Kashmir to the North East, the treatment of Dalits and Christians and Tribals.



Neuro said:


> cool....analyze the situation India(means Indian voice) voting against SL in UNHRC it obvious we never supports human rights violations . On the other hand you supported SL its means Pakistan( Pak people voice) encouraging their violations then hw come you blaming Indian stance/mentality? so we are bad but Pakistan mentality is awesome, really??. Get life.



Perhaps you need to look at the human rights violations against the people of Kashmir and what the IPKF got up to in Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Qasibr said:


> @Zabaniya - Really tragic link. What a sizable minority of Muslims live there, under such persecution. Bangladesh enjoys considerable military superiority over Myanmar. *Has there been any indication that BD's political leaders plan on pressuring Myanmar on this?*
> 
> Moving some forces to the border would teach Myanmar a lesson. But the US is behind them.



Even though our military may be superior in terms of quality of equipment compared to Myanmar, they simply don't have the balls. At least, not under the current leadership (which is very weak). 

Not even in diplomacy. It's safe to say that Bangladesh's current foreign minister completely screwed up the whole thing in regards to this incident. 

Myanmar has a very large military though.

If you want more info in regards to Bangladesh's perspective other than this pathetic government, you can read here:
http://www.thedailystar.net/RoundTable/2012/2012_07_14/

It includes the opinions of ex-military personnel and diplomats.


----------



## kalu_miah

Zabaniya said:


> Even though our military may be superior in terms of quality of equipment compared to Myanmar, they simply don't have the balls. At least, not under the current leadership (which is very weak).
> 
> Not even in diplomacy. It's safe to say that Bangladesh's current foreign minister completely screwed up the whole thing in regards to this incident.
> 
> Myanmar has a very large military though.
> 
> If you want more info in regards to Bangladesh's perspective other than this pathetic government, you can read here:
> The Daily Star Roundtable
> 
> It includes the opinions of ex-military personnel and diplomats.



Any one interested to see how our so called "distinguished" people think, please try going through the above link and see what these old experienced people had to say about this issue. Quite a few of them brought up Jamat, that shows Daily Star is RAW infiltrated Newspaper. Most are clueless about the real situation on the ground, as expected. None had studied the history of Burma, current demographics and know anything about internal situation in that country.

Only one retired army officer made just a slight bit of sense, as he had direct experience with them:


> *Maj Gen (Retd) Azizur Rahman Bir Uttam
> This is the first time Bangladesh is officially refusing the Rohingyas to enter. I think our government is right to say enough is enough. International organizations do not give us importance because we are weak and poor, otherwise they would have taken it more seriously. For example, in January, 2011, US Assistant Secretary of State visited Bangladesh and suggested to sort out the Rohingya problem between Bangladesh and Myanmar between themselves.
> 
> Diplomatic efforts by Bangladesh are not visible to us, though they are trying a lot. We need to create confidence between Bangladesh and Myanmar. Once we asked the Myanmar government to help us to destroy an insurgency camp of Shanti Bahini in Myanmar and they replied back in three line: As you have no insurgent camp in Bangladesh so we do not have Shanti Bahini camp in our territory. Earlier we had rejected their request so their reply was same to us. Ultimately we detected the insurgents groups and destroyed the camps. After three days they did inform us they had just destroyed the Shanti Bahini camps. So this is their attitude which we have to consider in dealing with them.
> 
> Myanmar government adamantly refuses Rohingyas as their citizen and they will try to push them out through either Bangladesh border of Thailand border. So we have to protect our border and maritime boundary to check the Rohingya influx in our country, and for this we need credible military strength to back our diplomatic efforts.*



The real issue that escaped all these people is that after the resolution of maritime issue in UNCLOS arbitration, the remaining one thing that Burmese want from Bangladesh is that we take in all their 800,000 remaining Rohingya. They want them out period.

Unless we do as we are told by them, they will do nothing for us. So Bangladeshi's need to sit down and figure out, what is it that they are going to about it and not make platitudes like confused dimwits.

Commenting on idiocy of Hasina and her Dipu Moni in not giving shelter to refugees who are running for their lives, would be wasting of my time.


----------



## Kaniska

Leader said:


> If u people had, you would hv been condemning such acts, simple !!
> 
> that was final- no more attention shall be given to attention seeking trolls



@Leader...Indian PDF member really make BS about appeal to your humanity because....We think humanity does not relate to religion....If you are really sincere about Humanity.....then where was your humanity for people from Tibbet and Tamil from Sri Lanka? Are these people are less human because they are not Muslims???? Are the Ujhigur Muslim are less Islamic than the Burmese Muslims???...

Come on dude do not pretend to be innocent and blame Indian just as a means to blame it....If this is not a PDF forum where BD,Pakistan and every member from Muslim countries take a luxury to bash Indian people to show their so called Muslim ummah concept, then i would have wholeheartedly said that whatever is being happening in Burma is inhuman...This should not happen...But i will at least i will not say in PDF because in pdf ...humanity is only considered a diplomatic tool to be used by nation to serve their intrest....Like BD is using against Burma to serve its own interest...If BD is really concerned about their own Muslim nationals then why BD is not taking back their own illegal migrant from India itelf.....

And the people who are posing question to India should remember than Burma is an ally of China like Pakistan....So why China being the most influencial country for Burma is not doing anything??? Is any one in this forum is really thought of asking it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

^If anything bad happens in this sub-continent, people taunt us if don't interfere but if we do, they complain about we sticking our nose into other country's internal matter. So dude, as long as you are on PDF, most of the time you will see this reaction. 

And those who cry crocodile tears for Godhara riots and Kashmir Mass graves (of which no one has presented tangible proof), suddenly don't ask their influential allies and don't accept refugees. 

If they don't want to interfere in Myanmar, then don't question us on our riots.

Try to accept hypocrisy from all the sides.


----------



## kalu_miah

Kaniska said:


> And the people who are posing question to India should remember than Burma is an ally of China like Pakistan....So why China being the most influencial country for Burma is not doing anything??? Is any one in this forum is really thought of asking it.....



Agree with this part, China along with India, need to be pressured about Burma's Human Rights problem, no question about it. Both China and India have given this Junta the lifeline to survive and fight insurgency wars with minorities for 6 decades, now the US/West wants to jump on the bandwagon for energy exploration and other opportunities. Burma should not be given anything, till they give citizenship to Rohingya and solve their problems with other minorities like Mon, Shan, Kachin, Karen etc.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Ajaxpaul said:


> Anyways all this started with the rape and beheading of a budhist minor girl.



Stop making excuses for this barbaric act. If one German kills a Turk or a Muslim, I'm not going to butcher all Germans I see around......

If one "Muslim" guy raped and killed a girl, they should hang him upside down and naked. But leave the rest of innocent people alone.


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> Any one interested to see how our so called "distinguished" people think, please try going through the above link and see what these old experienced people had to say about this issue. Quite a few of them brought up Jamat, that shows Daily Star is RAW infiltrated Newspaper. Most are clueless about the real situation on the ground, as expected. None had studied the history of Burma, current demographics and know anything about internal situation in that country.



I agree about the part that Jamaat arming Rohingyas to the teeth is a fantastic lie made by God knows who. 

The Daily Star is too Socialist. And I know of at least one AL chap in a prominent position in that newspaper. But anyhow, it was an interesting discussion. 



kalu_miah said:


> The real issue that escaped all these people is that after the resolution of maritime issue in UNCLOS arbitration, the remaining one thing that Burmese want from Bangladesh is that we take in all their 800,000 remaining Rohingya. They want them out period.
> 
> Unless we do as we are told by them, they will do nothing for us. So Bangladeshi's need to sit down and figure out, what is it that they are going to about it and not make platitudes like confused dimwits.



The guy you quoted was right about the fact that no one in the international arena took our problems seriously. 

Although, I do not agree with his support of denying the recent Rohingya influx. The UN did offer us $33 million in aid to support the Rohingya refugees. It was our government who refused it. 



kalu_miah said:


> Commenting on idiocy of Hasina and her Dipu Moni in not giving shelter to refugees who are running for their lives, would be wasting of my time.



Like anyone would publicly dare criticize them  They'd go straight to the gulag for that! 

Bangladesh is in a very complex position as far as foreign policy, national security and military affairs go. That with limited resources while supporting an inevitably growing population! 

And those two are not qualified for the job. Not even Khaleda Zia, hell she never even looked at intelligence reports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordan denounces killing of Muslims in Myanmar*
Petra | Jul 19, 2012 | 23:31
AMMAN  Jordan on Thursday denounced the killing of Muslims in Myanmar (Burma), where thousands have died over the past two months.

Minister of State for Media Affairs and Communications and Government Spokesperson Samih Maaytah called on the international community to shoulder its responsibility in protecting civilians and preventing the death of more innocents, in addition to resolving the issue of those displaced by arriving at a national reconciliation.

Burma, renamed Myanmar in 1989, is a multi-ethnic country in Southeast Asia and around 4 to 5 per cent of its population is Muslim.
Jordan denounces killing of Muslims in Myanmar | The Jordan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Leader said:


> lets not bring states here- I spoke about indian mentality, not of your government or state.
> 
> indians comments shows alot about their mentality and that is enough for me to conclude what background you people have.


you should have seen the Pakistani Comments on the thread about the UNHRC resolution thread. Then you would have realized that its a common behavior for Pakistanis to ignore kafurs getting slaughtered arround the world and they voice up only when Mulsim get killed by others.
Atleast we INDIANS despite our population density are ready to take these refugees and give them shelter during such crisis. we also give diplomatic pressure to the Barmese to end this conflict.


----------



## Zabaniyah

ashokdeiva said:


> you should have seen the Pakistani Comments on the thread about the UNHRC resolution thread. Then you would have realized that its a common behavior for Pakistanis to ignore kafurs getting slaughtered arround the world and they voice up only when Mulsim get killed by others.
> Atleast we INDIANS despite our population density are ready to take these refugees and give them shelter during such crisis. we also give diplomatic pressure to the Barmese to end this conflict.



Both Pakistan and Bangladesh already host Rohingya refugees. There are 500,000 alone in Bangladesh. Even given our population density (the highest in the world), the Burmese want to throw all of them out toward us. It is already a serious security issue for us. 

India diplomatically pressured Myanmar? Source please.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Zabaniya said:


> Both Pakistan and Bangladesh already host Rohingya refugees. There are 500,000 alone in Bangladesh. Even given our population density (the highest in the world), the Burmese want to throw all of them out toward us. It is already a serious security issue for us.
> 
> India diplomatically pressured Myanmar? Source please.


India's Myanmar refugees get visas


----------



## Zabaniyah

ashokdeiva said:


> India's Myanmar refugees get visas



Well, it doesn't say anything about India diplomatically pressuring Myanmar. It is about the visa status for the Rohingyas living in India. 

Hell, if it were true, it would been news.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Zabaniya said:


> Well, it doesn't say anything about India diplomatically pressuring Myanmar. It is about the visa status for the Rohingyas living in India.
> 
> Hell, if it were true, it would been news.


BURMA is a nation in the trasformation from Junta to democray, whom do you voice your concern. The JUNTA does not listen to any one as they have a command structure that decides on their own and does not talk to any one unless they need help. and Angsang Sui Ki, she does not still hold the power to control the Junta.
we have not vocally expressed any thing in the media, but we would have used our INTELIGENCE agency to talk to the right person, and at the least remember we do not interven in a soverign nations internal affires beyond a point, you should have known it when we kept quite when Tamils in SL got slaughtered.(Though its wrong to be mum)


----------



## Zabaniyah

ashokdeiva said:


> BURMA is a nation in the trasformation from Junta to democray, whom do you voice your concern. The JUNTA does not listen to any one as they have a command structure that decides on their own and does not talk to any one unless they need help. and Angsang Sui Ki, she does not still hold the power to control the Junta.
> we have not vocally expressed any thing in the media, but we would have used our INTELIGENCE agency to talk to the right person, and at the least remember we do not interven in a soverign nations internal affires beyond a point, you should have known it when we kept quite when Tamils in SL got slaughtered.(Though its wrong to be mum)



Herher...

Interestingly, many members of her party do not recognize the Rohingyas as citizens. And they share the same sentiments as the Junta. 

Even more interestingly, her father, General Aung San granted the Rohingyas full rights in exchange for support. That was before he was assassinated along with Abdul Razak. 
U Razak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That woman is all drama queen.


----------



## Serpentine

Right now,the west and the so-called Muslim world have concentrated on Syria and their money is going to buy guns for Syrian rebels.They are having their personal payoff with Syrian government.
Because of that,no one sees what is going on in Burma.Someone should hang the President of Burma upside down and all those extremist Buddhists.
Extremists in every religion are the main reason of death,blood and destruction.


----------



## jayron

Social media is lying to you about Burma&#8217;s Muslim &#8216;cleansing&#8217; &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog


----------



## BATMAN

Indians are the master minds of killings of Muslims in Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BATMAN said:


> Indians are the master minds of killings of Muslims in Burma.


I don't think India would gain anything by killing Muslims in Burma.Muslims are being killed by some nutjob Buddhist extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Era_923 said:


> I don't think India would gain anything by killing Muslims in Burma.Muslims are being killed by some nutjob Buddhist extremists.


Don't try. They see Indian's hand in everything just like we do in our case. 
We will remain so for many years to come.



BATMAN said:


> Indians are the master minds of killings of Muslims in Burma.


Agreed, are the culprit...wait a minutee have millions of Muslims in India and they are growing in population and other fields. Why would we try thousands of miles if we can do it right here....hmmm...silly us. 

Back up your argument with facts and evidence. You are the first Pakistani poster I have seen who blamed this condition on us.


----------



## kalu_miah

Report denounces Myanmar attacks on Rohingya - Asia - Al Jazeera English
Video in above link.

*Amnesty denounces security forces and local Buddhists for state-sponsored attacks on Rohingya Muslims in Rakhine state.*
Last Modified: 21 Jul 2012 00:35

Al Jazeera's Nicholas Haque files this exclusive report from the Bangladesh-Myanmar border.
Human Rights group Amnesty International has denounced security forces and ethnic Rakhine Buddhists of carrying out fresh, targeted attacks against Rohingyas, the Muslim minority group in Myanmar.

Violence in the last six weeks has been "primarily one-sided, with Muslims generally and Rohingyas specifically the targets and victims,'' Benjamin Zawacki, a Bangkok-based researcher for Amnesty, said on Friday.

"Some of this is by the security forces' own hands, some by Rakhine Buddhists with the security forces turning a blind eye in some cases,'' he said.

The violence, which reached its bloodiest point in June, constituted some of the country's deadliest sectarian bloodshed in years and raised international concerns about the Rohingyas fate inside Myanmar.

Following a series of isolated killings starting in late May that left victims on both sides, bloody skirmishes quickly spread across much of Myanmar's coastal Rakhine state. 

The government declared a state of emergency June 10, deploying troops to quell the unrest and protect both mosques and monasteries. 

The worst of the violence subsided two weeks later, and authorities said at least 78 people were killed and thousands of homes were burned down or destroyed, with damages roughly split evenly between Buddhists and Muslims.

Refugee problem

Thein Sein, Myanmar's president, said earlier this month that the solution to ethnic enmity in Rakhine state was to either send the Rohingya to a third country or have the United Nations refugee agency look after them. 

UNHCR chief Antonio Guterres said, however, that it was not his agency's job to resettle the Rohingya.

One month after sectarian violence swept across northwestern Myanmar, Rohingya refugees are now fleeing to Bangladesh by the boatload, in a bid to escape the violence. 

Despite their plight, Bangladesh is stepping up its efforts to stop refugees from crossing over.

Amnesty called on Myanmar to accept the Rohingya as citizens, something the government has staunchly opposed because it does not consider them an ethnic group native to Myanmar.

"Under international human rights law and standards, no one may be left or rendered stateless,'' Amnesty's Zawacki said.

"For too long Myanmar's human rights record has been marred by the continued denial of citizenship for Rohingyas and a host of discriminatory practices against them.''

Source: Al Jazeera And Agencies


----------



## Zabaniyah

Era_923 said:


> Right now,the west and the so-called Muslim world have concentrated on Syria and their money is going to buy guns for Syrian rebels.They are having their personal payoff with Syrian government.
> Because of that,no one sees what is going on in Burma*.Someone should hang the President of Burma upside down and all those extremist Buddhists.*
> Extremists in every religion are the main reason of death,blood and destruction.



Well, the problem is how? 

There are still a lot of ethnic tensions in that country. Those Bamars made a lot of enemies over the centuries. Not just against the Rohingyas. 

That 'someone' needs to be a combined and a coordinated effort. 



Era_923 said:


> I don't think India would gain anything by killing Muslims in Burma.Muslims are being killed by some nutjob Buddhist extremists.



True, but they aren't saying anything either. 

They have their own stakes in Myanmar. Don't forget, India is a staunch supporter of the Junta.


----------



## jha

Zabaniya said:


> True, but they aren't saying anything either.
> 
> They have their own stakes in Myanmar. *Don't forget, India is a staunch supporter of the Junta.*



India is a staunch supporter of itself. If the Junta goes and Aung San Suu Kyi comes India will more happy than anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...isp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_rxIIMLjfMl

FOREIGNERS AND CITIZENSHIP IN BURMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

asad71 said:


> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...isp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_rxIIMLjfMl
> 
> FOREIGNERS AND CITIZENSHIP IN BURMA



Link does not work.


----------



## asad71

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...afe&zw&sig=AHIEtbRCbtrpIwohoVwQOf4V_bMAb-Vu9A


----------



## oFFbEAT

Tshering22 said:


> *Though this is wrong*, isn't similar stuff done by Muslim countries to remove non-Muslims?



Buddy, all those pictures are propaganda......those pictures are of different incidents of different countries....already pointed out by different members in different threads related to this topic.....Still they are using those same pics again and again to spread propaganda....
They even used a pic. from an Incident in India....when confronted...they removed it....such is their desperation to spread propaganda....


----------



## kalu_miah

asad71 said:


> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...afe&zw&sig=AHIEtbRCbtrpIwohoVwQOf4V_bMAb-Vu9A



Instead of a link, may I recommend posting photo or text here after downloading or copying from original source. I logged into google and still could not see above doc.



oFFbEAT said:


> Buddy, all those pictures are propaganda......those pictures are of different incidents of different countries....already pointed out by different members in different threads related to this topic.....Still they are using those same pics again and again to spread propaganda....
> They even used a pic. from an Incident in India....when confronted...they removed it....such is their desperation to spread propaganda....



Why does it bother Indians about this, no matter what people did with fake photos, it does not change the fact that there is a real ethnic cleansing going on and the whole place is locked down. Till they open it up to the world, we have no idea what is happening. And it is none of your business. Burma is not Indian property so Indian has no business defending Burmese genocides. *If anything it shows extreme hatred for Muslims of Hindutva Indians.*


----------



## jayron

kalu_miah said:


> Instead of a link, may I recommend posting photo or text here after downloading or copying from original source. I logged into google and still could not see above doc.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother Indians about this, no matter what people did with fake photos, it does not change the fact that there is a real ethnic cleansing going on and the whole place is locked down. Till they open it up to the world, we have no idea what is happening. And it is none of your business. Burma is not Indian property so Indian has no business defending Burmese genocides. *If anything it shows extreme hatred for Muslims of Hindutva Indians.*



Your actions just show that you are trying to compensate by over acting because your government is rejecting Rohingya refugees and has done nothing to help them. As usual, India is the most popular boogeyman for hateful mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

jayron said:


> Your actions just show that you are trying to compensate by over acting because your government is rejecting Rohingya refugees and has done nothing to help them. As usual, India is the most popular boogeyman for hateful mullahs.



It is quite simple, if you guys have any humanity left in you, you should not be supporting and defending genocidal criminals.


----------



## Roybot

kalu_miah said:


> It is quite simple, if you guys have any humanity left in you, you should not be supporting and defending genocidal criminals.



No one is supporting the deaths of rohingyas, we are merely pointing out the blatant hyperbole. Few Rohingyas have died in the riots, unfortunate agreed, but to call this a genocide is just wrong.

False propaganda, specially the ones that people can see through easily is not going to win you or your cause any supporters.


----------



## kalu_miah

Roybot said:


> No one is supporting the deaths of rohingyas, we are merely pointing out the blatant hyperbole. Few Rohingyas have died in the riots, unfortunate agreed, but to call this a genocide is just wrong.
> 
> False propaganda, specially the ones that people can see through easily is not going to win you or your cause any supporters.



Ok, some photo's may be misused, but what proof do you have its false propaganda? What makes you sure? You been there? Has anyone been there? Did they open up that area to International journalists or UN staff?

We know why want to call it false, because you want to support anyone who kills Muslims, that is why.


----------



## Bang Galore

kalu_miah said:


> We know why want to call it false, because you want to support anyone who kills Muslims, that is why.



You are accusing us of prejudice & then displaying it yourself. Seems like you are a big fan of George Bush.....(if you are not with us, you....)


----------



## Bhairava

kalu_miah said:


> Ok, some photo's may be misused, but what proof do you have its false propaganda? What makes you sure? You been there? Has anyone been there? Did they open up that area to International journalists or UN staff?
> 
> We know why want to call it false, because you want to support anyone who kills Muslims, that is why.



Oi Bangla.. the burden of proof lies with the accuser and not with the skeptic.

If you use fake photos for theaterics then most probably the story you say with it will be dismissed with a casual wave of the hads as hyperbole. What part of that you dont understand ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oFFbEAT

kalu_miah said:


> Ok, some photo's may be misused, but what proof do you have its false propaganda? What makes you sure? You been there? Has anyone been there? Did they open up that area to International journalists or UN staff?
> 
> We know why want to call it false, because you want to support anyone who kills Muslims, that is why.



What proof do YOU have in support of your claims....have YOU been there????

If acc. to you, the Burmese are NOT opening up to the international media, then how come you're so sure that ONLY Muslims are being killed there.......are you yourself engaged in the 'genocide' of Muslims there.....

Moreover, the use of unrelated pics. to support your claims show that how desperate you are so spread false propaganda.....

If acc. to you no-one is able to know what exactly is going on in Burma then why on earth we should believe in YOU......when the information available so far from neutral sources say that a kind of ethnic clash is going on in Burma, where Muslims and Buddhists are *both* dying...


----------



## kalu_miah

Every post you Internet Hindu's make proves your bias and hatred, I don't need to prove anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

^^ So predictable, as much as 2+2 =4 ....-_-..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

What's current stance of China towards Burma? Are they allies like in the old days?


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> Ok, some photo's may be misused, *but what proof do you have its false propaganda?* What makes you sure? You been there? Has anyone been there? Did they open up that area to International journalists or UN staff?
> 
> We know why want to call it false, because you want to support anyone who kills Muslims, that is why.



Trying to technically prove a negative is invalid. 



Alienoz_TR said:


> What's current stance of China towards Burma? Are they allies like in the old days?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/189699-chinese-opinion-rohingya-issue.html

China is very much disliked by the Burmese folks. 

Not too bright are they?


----------



## Vinod2070

kalu_miah said:


> Every post you Internet Hindu's make proves your bias and hatred, I don't need to prove anything.


 
Cyber Jihadis like you deserve any better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shsshed

Iranian People Rally in Support of Myanmar Muslims 

TEHRAN (FNA)- A large number of Iranian people staged rallies in Tehran and other cities across the country in support of the Muslim minority in Myanmar as the oppressed community is experiencing daily massacre and attacks by the majority in the Southeast Asian nation. 
Thousands of Iranians pored to the streets after Friday Prayers in the capital, Tehran, and other cities to condemn the grisly genocide of the ethnic Rohingya Muslims in Myanmar. 

The fasting demonstrators in Tehran denounced the mass killings of Myanmarese Muslims, shouted slogans in support of Rohingya Muslims, and demanded an immediate halt to the government-backed crimes against them. 

The protesters also criticized the inaction of international human rights organizations on the issue of Myanmar, and called on the Muslims across the globe to unite and put an end to the carnage. 

Similar rallies were also held in other Iranian cities in a nationwide protest against rampant mistreatment, slaughter, rape and torture of ethnic Muslims by extremist Buddhists in Southeast Asian country. 

The government of Myanmar refuses to recognize Rohingyas, who it claims are not natives and classifies as illegal migrants, although the Rohingya are said to be Muslim descendants of Persian, Turkish, Bengali, and Pathan origin, who migrated to Burma as early as the 8th century. 

Even Myanmar's so-called democracy icon Aung San Suu Kyi has kept quiet on the atrocities committed against the Rohingya Muslims. 

Myanmar's President Thein Sein said Rohingya Muslims must be expelled from the country and sent to refugee camps run by the United Nations. 

The UN says decades of discrimination have left the Rohingyas stateless, with Myanmar implementing restrictions on their movement and withholding land rights, education and public services. 

Since June, hundreds of members of the nearly-one-million-strong Rohingya Muslim minority have been killed and tens of thousands of others among them have been displaced in the west of the country due to a wave of communal violence. 

Over the past two years, waves of ethnic Muslims have attempted to flee by boats in the face of systematic oppression by the Myanmar government. 

fars news

*Myanmar Muslims suffering amid media blackout* 
TEHRAN, July 25 (MNA) -- The suppression of the Rohingya Muslims in the Arakan region dates back to the World War II. On March 28, 1942, about 5,000 Rohingya Muslims were brutally massacred by the Rakhine nationalists in the Minbya and Mrohaung townships. 
After that, the Muslims of the region were frequently subjected to harassment by the Burmese government which has so far refused to grant them official citizenship. According to the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, this lack of full citizenship means that the Rohingyas should tolerate other abuses, including &#8220;restrictions on their freedom of movement, discriminatory limitations on access to education, and arbitrary confiscation of property."

As the Muslims around the world cheerfully prepare for the holy month of Ramadan, the Rohingya Muslims of Myanmar are subject to the appalling atrocities of the extremist Buddhists, finding their life in danger.

Branded by the United Nations as one of the most persecuted minorities of the world, Rohingyas are a group of Muslims living in the Rakhine State, located in west of Myanmar. With a population of 3 million, Rakhine state is bordered by the Bay of Bengal to the west and the majority of its residents are Theravada Buddhists and Hindus.

It's said that as a result of dire living conditions and discriminatory treatment by the government, some 300,000 Rohingyas have so far immigrated to Bangladesh and 24,000 of them escaped to Malaysia in search of a better life. Many of them have also fled to Thailand, but neither Bangladesh nor Thailand has received them warmly. Bangladesh is negotiating with the Burmese government to return the Rohingyas and Thailand has sporadically rejected the hopeless immigrants. There have been instances where boats of Rohingyas reaching Thailand have been towed out to sea and allowed to sink, sparking international anger among Muslims and non-Muslims.

Human Rights Watch says the government authorities continue to require Rohingya Muslims to perform forced labor. According to the HRW, those who refuse or complain are physically threatened and sometimes killed. Children as young as seven have been seen in the camps.

Writing for The Egyptian Gazette, University of Waterloo professor Dr. Mohamed Elmasry has enumerated the different hardships the Rohingya Muslims have historically undergone. He writes that they are subjected to various forms of extortion and arbitrary taxation, land confiscation, forced eviction and house destruction and financial restrictions on marriage.

Myanmar government's mistreatment of the Rohingyas has long been highlighted by aid organizations. In May 2009, Elaine Pearson, the Human Rights Watch's deputy Asia director issued a statement in protest at the deteriorating conditions of the Rohingya Muslims, calling on the Association of Southeast Asian Nations to press the Burmese government to end its brutal practices, "the treatment of the Rohingya in Burma is deplorable - the Burmese government doesn't just deny Rohingya their basic rights, it denies they are even Burmese citizens,&#8221; she said.

Now, the conflict has once again escalated in the Rakhine state and Muslims are once more experiencing difficult days as the shadow of violence casts over the Rohingyas. It was reported that 10 Rohingya Muslims were killed by a mob of 300 Rakhines while on their way back from the country's former capital Rangoon. According to a group of UK-based NGOs, 650 Rohingyas were massacred from June 10 to June 28. The United Nations estimates that between 50,000 and 90,000 Rohingyas were displaced since the eruption of violence in the Asian nation. However, due to the absence of independent reporters and monitors in the country, it's impossible to verify the exact number of those who have been displaced. It's also reported that some 9,000 homes belonging to the Muslims in the western state of Rakhine were destroyed. On July 20, Amnesty International called the recent attacks against minority Rohingyas and other Muslims in Myanmar a "step back" in the country's recent progress on human rights, citing increased violence and unlawful arrests following a state of emergency declared six weeks ago.

The Organization of Islamic Cooperation has voiced its concern over the recent violence in the state of Rakhine and the varying reports which have leaked out as to the number of the Muslims killed. As reported by the TimeTurk News Agency, over 1,000 Rohingya Muslims have been murdered thus far in the conflicts that broke out in the region.

The mainstream media in the West have been largely silent about the massacre of Muslims in Myanmar.

Along with the media, the Western governments have also blatantly turned a blind eye to the suffering of the Rohingya Muslims. Even renowned Burmese political activist and Nobel Peace Prize laureate Aung San Suu Kyi, who was recently invited to Norway to collect her 21-year old Nobel Prize, preferred not to speak about the affliction of her fellow citizens.


mehrnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Burma is calling for is own end.

Hope the govt and the world in whole take action b4 mujahadeen start flocking in burma and show them what horrer is really like.

May the dead rest in PEACE.


----------



## asad71

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbRMN3EEuwiGrycvLPlKAxAOkJAKyg&pli=1

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbSRwE49Fqn4w7ZxeVg2Y2i8Q5zrQQ&pli=1

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...656&sads=41Lsyw1tFjQtdFVjnULs2LDjcwA&sadssc=1


----------



## Beerbal

Found this on BBC news


----------



## shehbazi2001

Take another look at the Myanmar Rohingya insurgency and recent Indian operation inside Myanmar, a brief but to the point post,

Syed Imran Shah: Great Game of the South Asia


----------



## Zabaniyah

shehbazi2001 said:


> Take another look at the Myanmar Rohingya insurgency and recent Indian operation inside Myanmar, a brief but to the point post,
> 
> Syed Imran Shah: Great Game of the South Asia



It is highly unlikely that Bangladesh would train Rohingya separatists.


----------

